# rebel xsi DOF preview button



## anything you synth (May 12, 2009)

problem solved


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2009)

anything you synth said:


> problem solved


Someone else may have benefited from your experience. That's what the forum is all about.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 12, 2009)

Umm, yeah.  This post had an interesting subject, why did you edit it?!?

This place is about sharing experiences, ideas, thoughts...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2009)

:er:


*10 Practical uses for the Depth of Field Preview Button*


----------



## bigtwinky (May 15, 2009)

Not all cameras have a DOF preview button and if there is one on my XSI, I haven't found it.

The link above is general information on what the DOF is, not necessarily on an XSI


----------



## Josh66 (May 15, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> Not all cameras have a DOF preview button and if there is one on my XSI, I haven't found it.
> 
> The link above is general information on what the DOF is, not necessarily on an XSI



It should be that little round button under the lens release button.  Right next to the placard that says "Rebel XSi" or "450D".

edit
If your lens is wide open, you will not see anything.  Stop down to f/8 or something, press the button - you should see the difference.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> Not all cameras have a DOF preview button and if there is one on my XSI, I haven't found it.
> 
> The link above is general information on what the DOF is, not necessarily on an XSI


 
Actually, it is on *my* Xsi, and this was actually quite helpful to me as it does apply to what the Xsi preview button does.  That's why I posted it. I was curious myself, found the info myself and thought I'd share. :meh:


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link on info on the button - many people I have spoken to have had little to no uses for the button (it does not help matters that its in a very inaccasable area of the camera to reach when naturally holding the gear).


----------



## bigtwinky (May 19, 2009)

hot damn!  I had no clue that button was there.  lol

Thanks!


----------



## smn_xps (May 19, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> hot damn!  I had no clue that button was there.  lol
> 
> Thanks!


 
X2!

i knew it should be there but had not found it and its not in the manual.

jerry


----------



## Josh66 (May 19, 2009)

smn_xps said:


> i knew it should be there but had not found it and its not in the manual.



According to the index, it is on page 74...  

link to manual


----------



## anything you synth (May 19, 2009)

yeah, i had my lens wide open, but i figured it out pretty quickly that i needed to stop down a bit


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 19, 2009)

smn_xps said:


> X2!
> 
> i knew it should be there but had not found it and its not in the manual.
> 
> jerry


 
I knew where and what it was before I read the manual. It's in the same place as the Canon AE-1


----------

